# Hello from Ontario Canada



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Glad to see you also found the Women's forum...Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Lisa. Have fun here.


----------



## babydeer (Jan 7, 2010)

*Thanks!!*

Just a big thank you for everyone who gave me such a warm welcom!!:smile:


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

:whoo::canada: Woohoo, another Canuck around these parts.

:welcome:


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*Ontario*

Welcome to AT
Where are you from in Ontario?

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## babydeer (Jan 7, 2010)

Yep I am an Ontario girl.I live up in Muskoka. where are you all from?:smile:


----------

